# Real Temp - Neues Temperatur-Tool für Intel Prozessoren



## StellaNor (16. März 2008)

*Real Temp - Neues Temperatur-Tool für Intel Prozessoren*

Im *Forum von xtremesystems* beschäftigt sich User *unlcewebb* seit kurzem mit einem Monitor-Programm
zum Auslesen der Core-Temperaturen von Intel Core Prozessoren. Viele Forumsleser dort sind *unclewebb* bei
seiner Studie über den DTS innerhalb des Dies behilflich, um die Tiefen von Intels nicht dokumentierten Temperaturangaben
zu ergründen.

Dabei herausgekommen ist eine umfangreiche Recherche über das Temperaturverhalten verschiedener
Monitore wie z. B. CoreTemp, Everest, Speedfan usw., die *unclewebb* veranlasst haben ein eigenes Tool
zu programmieren - *Real Temp*.

*Real Temp* existiert mittlerweile in der Version 2.2 und wird stetig weiterentwickelt. Im ersten Post
des Threads ist ein *Downloadlink* verfügbar.


----------



## Piy (16. März 2008)

*AW: Real Temp - Neues Temperatur-Tool für Intel Prozessoren*

hm... hab den thread nicht gelesen, wie sind eure erfahrungen? 
normalerweise habe ich bei coretemp und everest ca. 45°, mit diesen tool habe ich 33...
ist schon ein ganz schöner unterschied, wär ja schön, wenns stimmen würde. 

meine "sensor movement"-werte sind 7,4,5,5
da steht, +/- 2 wär in ordnung, ich hab 3, ist das schlecht? xD
wenn ich zeit hab, les ich das mal alles xD

aber: geiles tool, sogar mit superpi mit drinne xD


----------



## px2 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Real Temp - Neues Temperatur-Tool für Intel Prozessoren*

also bei mir zeigt das genau das gleiche an wie core temp


----------



## StellaNor (16. März 2008)

*AW: Real Temp - Neues Temperatur-Tool für Intel Prozessoren*

Mein E8400 (wie so viele andere auch) zeigt mir, egal mit welchem Tool, sehr unterschiedliche
Werte an. Vermutlich ist einer der beiden DTS defekt oder hat extrem hohe Toleranzwerte.
Deshalb kann ich wenig über Erfahrungswerte mit Real Temp sagen. Ich empfehle wirklich den
Thread dort zu lesen. Persönlich verlasse ich mich im Extremfall auf das einsetzende Throttleing
der CPU, wenns ihr zu heiß wird und habe die Wassertemperatur der WaKü stets im Blick.


----------



## Adrenalize (16. März 2008)

*AW: Real Temp - Neues Temperatur-Tool für Intel Prozessoren*

Mein E6420 @2,66 GHz meldet mit dem Tool ähnliche Temps wie bei Everest, im Idle mit 35-36°C
Beim Sensortest wurden die Schwankungen mit 7 und 8 angegeben. Könnte mit dem Multi-Senken zu tun haben, den momentan laufen ein paar Sachen hier und wechen die CPU wohl regelmäßig kurz auf.


----------



## darkniz (16. März 2008)

*AW: Real Temp - Neues Temperatur-Tool für Intel Prozessoren*

Das Programm sieht sehr interessant aus, aber leider funktioniert es bei meinem mobilen Pentium 4 nicht, genauso wie Coretemp .


----------



## y33H@ (17. März 2008)

*AW: Real Temp - Neues Temperatur-Tool für Intel Prozessoren*

Bei meinem E6300 spuckt es ein 2-3 Movement aus, die Temps sind identisch mit CoreTemp  v0.97.1.

cYa


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. März 2008)

*AW: Real Temp - Neues Temperatur-Tool für Intel Prozessoren*

Irgendwie sehe ich nicht unbedingt einen Sinn in diesem Tool :|

Tut doch nicht unbedingt was anderes wie auch duzende andere Tools, was macht dieses Tool besser??


----------



## McZonk (17. März 2008)

*AW: Real Temp - Neues Temperatur-Tool für Intel Prozessoren*

Hast du den Post im XS gelesen, Stefan?

Soweit ich das überblicke bietet es:

1. die Funktion die Temp Sensoren auf Funktion zu überprüfen (Speziell bei den E8XXXern problematisch, da die DTS hier wohl ab und zu "hängen" bleiben) [ok, das sehe ich auch so, wenn ein Temp sensor immer den selben Wert anzeigt ]
2. verspricht es die Möglichkeit den Fehler bei den Idle-Temperaturen auszugleichen. Je höher die CPU nämlich von der Tmax entfernt ist, desto größer scheint die Abweichung zu sein. Schau mal in den Post bei XS der E6400 erreicht hier 9°C . Das erklärt vllt manchen User der von 20-22°C Coretemp spricht? Allerdings bei relativ "praxisfremden" Einstellung von 6x266 bei 1.08V . Ist die Abweichung beim Übertakten nicht realtiv egal, da wir uns viel mehr an der TMax befinden?

Bei mir liest das Tool btw. im Vergleich zu CoreTemp/Everest dank einer 5°C kleineren TMax auch 5°C weniger aus.


----------



## StellaNor (17. März 2008)

*AW: Real Temp - Neues Temperatur-Tool für Intel Prozessoren*

Vielleicht war es keine so gute Idee von mir das Tool hier anzupreisen. Eigentlich wollte ich mehr auf den Thread bei XS lenken,
damit ein paar Leute hier mehr Einblick bekommen, wie sich die ganze Sache mit DTS und den Temperaturen von
Intel Core Prozessoren tatsächlich verhält und immer wiederkehrende Nachfragen zu den CPU-Temperaturen etwas weniger
werden.
Egal welches Tool letztlich verwendet wird, keines zeigt auch nur annähernd reale Temperaturen an.


----------

